# DecalGirl Assures K1 Owners....see this!!!



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi All!

I was parusing the DecalGirl site, cause, well, I am compulsive!  Anyway, I saw this gorgeous skin for the K2:







and I was sad...because I am SO a pink kind of girl and I do not have a K2 

What's a girl to do?

Well, I emailed decalgirl asking them to please make this skin for K1. I got a very prompt reply saying that it will take about 2 weeks to get one up on the site but if I needed it prior to 2 weeks, I could get it as a custom skin for $5 extra.

How nice...but I don't NEED it...I just WANT it! So I emailed them back thanking them for the offer, but that I can wait. I then mentioned that they had better not neglect K1 owners with all the pretty K2 skins going up.

I then received this reply (and this is a copy/pasted statement)

Dear Diane,

Thank you for contacting us.

Well the owner is a HUGE Kindle 1 fan so it will not be neglected...I promise. Its just we had overwhelming feedback since February 9th when they announced the release of the Kindle 2...I mean customers were sending us lists of designs they wanted to see on their Kindle 2 before we were even able to lay out any artwork for the Kindle 2.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Best Regards,

Keith 
DecalGirl.com 
302-644-9399 
1-866-841-0922 
Monday-Friday 9:00am-5:00pm EST

Fellow K1 owners, DecalGirl still LOVES us!!! Yeaness!!!!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Good to know. I was wondering if they would be making anymore K1 skins. I've had 3 skins so far, and I think I'll wait a while until they put up some newer ones.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They're really, really good people who care about their customers. We've been keeping them hoping with all of these requests. 

BTW, I LOVE the Retro flowers..All of the colors. It's one I always give serious consideration when I order..I need more gadgets to cover


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

cool!  I emailed them a couple of days ago asking them to do the Lullaby in Kindle 1 and they said they would!


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah!! It's good to know we aren't going to be ignored or neglected... I was worried too.

I have the my heart design and love it, but have been eyeing some other designs.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice! I guess the squeeky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, these guys have awesome customer service.


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the news!!!  I've been drooling over the K2 skins!!!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Linda said:


> Thanks for the news!!! I've been drooling over the K2 skins!!!


Me too, this will make me pull out the old credit card........again!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

It's nice to know that our little Kindle 1(s) will not have to go naked.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Naked Kindle 1's is bad!!! 

I just received my Lily skin today for Kindle 1 and iPhone....BEEEEEEEEutiful!!!


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

New KK skins are posted on the *DecalGirl website*!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*running to decalgirl.com*


----------

